# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Ходынка

## Шарфюрер

Был вчера с приятелем на Ходынке (там где остатки аэродрома им. Фрунзе) 
Сделал некоторое количество фоток. Увы, состояние большинства самолетов оставляет желать лучшего.  Впрочем, обо всем по порядку.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Ил-14 например вообще сгоревший стоит 



Ил-28 





Турель легко вращается, а вот стволы пушек похоже заклинило в одном положении.

Извиняюсь за качество фоток, начинало темнеть, да и аппарат был несколько незнакомый, плюс хотелось все успеть.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Ил-28

----------


## Шарфюрер

Крылатые ракеты и беспилотники 

КС-1 «Комета»



ВР-2 «Стриж»


ВР-3 «Рейс»



А это вроде как С-25 



Был еще мишень Ла-17 но фотка у меня его не получилась. 

Поправляйте если, что где не так.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Л-29

----------


## Шарфюрер

Ми-1



МИ-2

----------


## Шарфюрер

Ми-4

----------


## Шарфюрер

Ми-8



Почему-то в Аэрофлотовской окраске.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Ми-24А

----------


## Шарфюрер

Ми-24В

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-17





Была еще и спарка, но её фотки у приятеля.

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-21



Остальные выложу потом, как заберу у приятеля. 21-х там много, и разных модификаций вплоть до МиГ-21бис

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-23с

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-23С

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-23М и МЛД

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-23М и МЛД

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-25





25-х там кстати много было.

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-27 или 23Б Знатоки, уточните плиз. У обоих пушек не было. У одного она в принципе была снята, у другого вместо оной какая-то выступающая продолговатая хреновина.

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-29 заснять целиком, увы не удалось, уже темно было. Поэтому только кусок с остатками кресла.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Су-9, а может быть и 11, их там штуки три-четыре.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Су-15 разных модификаций

----------


## Шарфюрер

Су-17М4, в очень неплохом состоянии и при оружии.





Спарка

----------


## Шарфюрер

Т-10-20



Сопло

----------


## Шарфюрер

Як-25

----------


## Шарфюрер

Як-38

----------


## Шарфюрер

Пока все. Заберу фотки у приятеля, выложу еще. У меня тоже есть еще, но я самые интересные выложил. Кто хочет там побывать, тому лучше выходить на м. Динамо. Территория охраняется. Охрана пускает взимая с человека 100р. Ну и присматривает, что бы не свинтили ничего. В прошлом году, особо ничего не охраняли насколько я понял. 

Да, вот еще неизвестный мне самолет

----------


## [RUS] MK

Историю у нас уважают, что тут сказать..

----------


## FLOGGER

> Историю у нас уважают, что тут сказать..


Буквально, свято чтут.
Фото №11-это не МИГ-15, а МИГ-17. Борт №51-это МИГ-27. А так, вообще, огромное спасибо за фото. Хотел, пока был на Салоне, съездить на Ходынку, но не довелось, к сожалению. Помню, перед Салоном, спрашивал на форуме, что там творится, на Ходынке. Теперь ответ получил, хотя, он уже несколько лет, как известен. Еще раз, большое спасибо.
P.S.Рад, что охрана стоит там не даром, денежки себе зарабатывают. Молодцы! Главное, чтобы с этих обломков ни один винт не скрутили. Вот она, забота о сохранении исторических ценностей! Браво, Кепка!

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Историю у нас уважают, что тут сказать..


Увы. Еще 8 лет назад было иначе

----------


## Шарфюрер

> P.S.Рад, что охрана стоит там не даром, денежки себе зарабатывают. Молодцы! Главное, чтобы с этих обломков ни один винт не скрутили. Вот она, забота о сохранении исторических ценностей! Браво, Кепка!


Ну, по сравнению с прошлым годом стало лучше. В том году говорят всех кого не лень пускали и разрешали творить, что душа пожелает.

Не знаю, что будет дальше с техникой. Хотелось бы что бы сохранили. Но восстановление потребует огромных средств. Я помню читал про энтузиаста, решившего сделать монумент из С-25 найденной на свалке. Так он на ее реставрацию и водворение на постамент угрохал около миллиона рублей. А это одна в общем-то небольшая ракета. Впрочем, у нас как всегда, не понимают, что дешевле сохранить, то, что есть, чем потом восстанавливать.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Буквально, свято чтут.
> Фото №11-это не МИГ-15, а МИГ-17.


Спасибо. Поправлю сейчас.

На следующей неделе, заберу фотки у приятеля и выложу еще. Если кому надо будет, могу все, что есть куда-нибудь архивом выложить. Может кому понадобится для постройки масштабных моделей или еще чего.

----------


## muk33

Там где написано Як-25 - это Як-27. А Ил-14 в свое время пригнал лично Д.Дудаев, будучи комдивом в Прибалтике. Это был штабной самолет его дивизии. По крайней мере так рассказывали экскурсоводы (ветераны), когда они там еще были. А еще в 1996-97 годах для "авиационных" детей там устраивали замечательные новогодние праздники с вручением подарков из вертолета. Было время...

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Там где написано Як-25 - это Як-27.


Разве? У 27-го вроде нос более острый.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Увы. Еще 8 лет назад было иначе


Я знаю, бывал на Ходынке десятки раз, прямо с самого 89-го года. Был знаком с Рощиным Г.П., отснял там десятки пленок. Конечно, сейчас обидно до кончика хвоста за то, что там наделали.

----------


## FLOGGER

На фото №20-это Су-9, Су-11 на Ходынке никогда не было. А там, где написано Як-25-это и есть Як-25, здесь ошибки нет. А там, где написано Су-27-это Т-10-20, т.е., на мой взгляд, это не вполне Су-27, каким мы его знаем.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Т-10-20, т.е., на мой взгляд, это не вполне Су-27, каким мы его знаем.


Ага, поправлю сейчас. А в чем кстати отличия?

----------


## Шарфюрер

Хе, а насчет Су-17 меня не кто не поправил. Самый первый, это М4, а не М3.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Там где МиГи-27, борт с номером 321 это МиГ-23Б,пр моему второй прототип.Очень редкий самолет,в единственном экземпляре остался.
МИГ-23Б был выпущен очень малой партией,изза дифицита двигателей АЛ-21Ф-3.Ими была оснащенна одна эскадрилья в Степи,я летающие там уже не застал,но видел их на тамошней базе хранения,где они и умерли.

А нету-ли более подробных фото этого аппарата?
Интересует прежде всего двигательная (задняя часть самолета),там удлинненный кок,фотографий которого найти не удается.Давненько собираюсь модельку сделать из Звездовского МиГ-27,но инфы нехватает.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

СУ-15 с номером 37,тоже редкость,это СУ-15 Т,тоже-бы фоток поболее,по подробнее.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спарка


Это, по нынешним временам, редкий самолет Су-7У. Я вижу, что кабина открыта, и было бы крайне интересно увидеть интерьер кабин. Если можно, отснимите, пож., кабины этого самолета.
P.S. На Су-17-е я просто не обратил внимания, МЗ или М4.

----------


## FLOGGER

> борт с номером 321 это МиГ-23Б,пр моему второй прототип.Очень редкий самолет,в единственном экземпляре остался.


Круче! Это первый прототип.
 А, что касается Су-15-х, то там был более интересный Су-15 с борт. номером 01. Интересен он крылом.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> А нету-ли более подробных фото этого аппарата?
> Интересует прежде всего двигательная (задняя часть самолета),там удлинненный кок,фотографий которого найти не удается.Давненько собираюсь модельку сделать из Звездовского МиГ-27,но инфы нехватает.


Попробую посмотреть. У приятеля еще фотки есть. Но, в принципе есть мысли еще на следующей неделе сгонять туда. А звездинский, по-моему только под переделку и годен. Мне вообще не ясно, что они такое слепили...

----------


## Шарфюрер

> СУ-15 с номером 37,тоже редкость,это СУ-15 Т,тоже-бы фоток поболее,по подробнее.


Посмотрю ;)

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Это, по нынешним временам, редкий самолет Су-7У. Я вижу, что кабина открыта, и было бы крайне интересно увидеть интерьер кабин.


А я вот все думал, 17-й или 7-й Крыло подозрительным показалось... Если буду, попробую сфоткать кабину.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Круче! Это первый прототип.
>  А, что касается Су-15-х, то там был более интересный Су-15 с борт. номером 01. Интересен он крылом.


Не помню такого, надо будет глянуть.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не помню такого, надо будет глянуть.


Он там совершенно точно был. Если только не сплавили на цветмет.

----------


## F378

а на су-7у разве не откидные вверх фонари ?   тут вроде как сдвижной назад изображен.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> а на су-7у разве не откидные вверх фонари ?   тут вроде как сдвижной назад изображен.


Он просто отломан и лежит, сейчас фотки будут :)

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Он там совершенно точно был. Если только не сплавили на цветмет.


Видимо сплавили, сегодня специально его искал — нету :(

----------


## Шарфюрер

Итак, как и обещал, сделал подробные фотки интересующих аппаратов. Начну в порядке запросов, с МиГ-23Б

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## BSA

грусть.......................

----------


## Шарфюрер

Да, залезть на самолет, не самая простая задача. С сумкой на плече и фотоаппаратом на шее :)

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер

Черная полоса кажется резиной, но это метал, на ощупь как будто обгоревший, шершавый.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Уф, многословно получилось. Следующих машин по-меньше будет :)

----------


## Шарфюрер

Су-15Т бортовой номер 37

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер

Ну и наконец Су-7у







Их там собственно пара штук.

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер

Не пойму для чего эти отверстия

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер

На сегодня все. Программа «по заявкам радиослушателей» выполнена. :) Пойду спать. Завтра будут фоты других машин. Да, если кому надо, могу серии фоток по той или иной машине архивом залить, в хайрезе и без коррекции. Ну, и то, что выложил не возбраняется для свободного использования обмена и распространения.

----------


## F378

не, это су-17 ум на крайних фотах

----------


## Шарфюрер

> не, это су-17 ум на крайних фотах


Ну, возможно. Хотя, мне показалось, что у него крыло с неизменяемой стреловидностью. Впрочем, я 7-ку мало видел даже на картинках.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Как и обещал, продолжение: 

МиГ-23М и МиГ-27, на переднем плане.







МиГ-25 (спарка) МиГ-23М и МиГ-23МЛД 


Снимал стоя на МиГ-23Б

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-17 и МиГ-19

----------


## Шарфюрер

Всякие разные МиГ-21

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-23М и МЛД

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-25 Там был еще и РБ (не знаю какой какая именно разновидность) но к этому времени у меня уже сел аккумулятор.

----------


## Шарфюрер

МиГ-29

----------


## Шарфюрер

Су-15

----------


## Шарфюрер

Су-17

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## Шарфюрер

Су-7БКЛ

----------


## Шарфюрер

T-10-20

----------


## Шарфюрер

На неделе заберу фотки у приятеля, тогда выложу еще.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Совсем забыл, я же еще Су-17М4 пофоткал

----------


## Шарфюрер



----------


## игорь

> Су-9


Это не Су-9 -у него крыло треугольное
Это Су-7БКЛ- на шасси видны лыжи

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Это не Су-9 -у него крыло треугольное
> Это Су-7БКЛ- на шасси видны лыжи


Сейчас поправлю. Девятый там рядом просто стоял.

----------


## F378

а су-11 там нету?

----------


## AndyK

Печальное зрелище....

----------


## Шарфюрер

> а су-11 там нету?


Говорят, что никогда и не было.

----------


## игорь

а Ми-6 пригнали из моего полка
Прибылово Лен ВО

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Печальное зрелище....


Да, согласен...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да, залезть на самолет, не самая простая задача. С сумкой на плече и фотоаппаратом на шее :)


Это точно. Но это еще МИГ-23, он сверху плоский, а я, как-то, ходил по МИГ-19П. Он-то круглый. Ну, я и свалился с него, больно ударился об телевик своего фотика. Правда, мы до этого с приятелем пузырь раскатали-День Авиации отмечали...

----------


## FLOGGER

> не, это су-17 ум на крайних фотах


Отнюдь. Су-17УМ-3-это, как раз первые фото, а, вот крайняя 72-го поста и по 75-ый-это Су-7У.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-17 и МиГ-19


И МИГ-19 здесь довольно редкий, их было построено очень мало.  Штук 120, ЕМНИП. Это МИГ-19СВ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Печальное зрелище....


Более чем.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Это точно. Но это еще МИГ-23, он сверху плоский, а я, как-то, ходил по МИГ-19П. Он-то круглый. Ну, я и свалился с него, больно ударился об телевик своего фотика. Правда, мы до этого с приятелем пузырь раскатали-День Авиации отмечали...


Я на Су седьмом чуть не навернулся, думал все уже, каюк.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> И МИГ-19 здесь довольно редкий, их было построено очень мало.  Штук 120, ЕМНИП. Это МИГ-19СВ.


Ага, почитал, высотный вариант.

----------


## F378

> Не пойму для чего эти отверстия


та что на крыле это для обслуги пушки

----------


## Шарфюрер

> та что на крыле это для обслуги пушки


Аааа, ну я так примерно и подумал. 

ДА, и все спросить хотел, что это за трубки у 23-х

----------


## F378

это воздухозаборники ,я точно не знаю или для обдува каких-либо отсеков или для систем двигателя.

----------


## elevon

> это воздухозаборники ,я точно не знаю или для обдува каких-либо отсеков или для систем двигателя.


ВЗ охлаждения генераторов

----------


## Шарфюрер

> ВЗ охлаждения генераторов


Спасибо большое!

----------


## AC

А между тем Ходынку перепродали:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1486353
О как!

----------


## AndyK

> ВЗ охлаждения генераторов


и не только. нижняя секция ВЗ - для охлаждения двигательного отсека

----------


## Vovacii

только пока продажа ничего не означает, там часть земли на балансе у Мин.Обороны как и вся авиатехника...точнее то, что от нее осталось((

----------


## FLOGGER

За бесконечным перечнем фамилий этих "господ" я так и не понял, чем же все это закончится и что же будет с останками этих, некогда вполне приличных, самолетов.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Ура!! Нашёл свою же тему, уже всё думал не найду, ибо фотки, увы, потерялись.

----------


## Mig

Могу сказать, что часть этих самолетов сейчас восстановлена и стоит в музее Задорожнего

----------


## Шарфюрер

Да, я в курсе! Всё никак не съезжу в этот музей, хотя живу не очень далеко :)

----------


## Mig

> Да, я в курсе! Всё никак не съезжу в этот музей, хотя живу не очень далеко :)


Впереди новогодние каникулы.... Посетите этот музей. Не пожалеете:) IMHO музей Задорожнего - лучший в стране музей техники

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Впереди новогодние каникулы.... Посетите этот музей. Не пожалеете:) IMHO музей Задорожнего - лучший в стране музей техники


Да, я видел фото от туда, впечатляет :)

----------


## Avia M

> Могу сказать, что часть этих самолетов сейчас восстановлена и стоит в музее Задорожнего


Почему "*него*"? :Confused: 
Музей Техники Вадима Задорожного

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Почему "*него*"?
> Музей Техники Вадима Задорожного


В смысле? Не очень понял, что вы ввиду имеете :)

----------


## Avia M

> В смысле? Не очень понял, что вы ввиду имеете :)


Правильное название музея и соотв. фамилии г-на Задорожного.

----------


## Fencer

Авиационная свалка, Ходынка, аэродром им. Фрунзе, Москва Авиационная свалка, Ходынка, аэродром им. Фрунзе, Москва

----------

